# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  A duhet shqiptarët të kthehen në fenë e lashtë ilire?

## alibaba

Feja origjinale e shqiptarëve është ajo më e vjetra, fillestarja, feja ilire. Për fenë ilire dihet mjaft nga burime të ndryshme, historike, arkeologjike, edhe nga ajo që shqiptarët trashëguan nga ilirët, në formë legjendash, përrallash, besimesh. etj

Desha mendimin e anëtarëve, se a duhet të kthehen shqiptarët në fenë e lashtë ilire ashtu siç ishin?

----------


## xfiles

Nje PO e Madhe.

----------


## JoniShkodran

Po para fese ilire, cfare feje paskena pas? Po para asaj?
S'mbaron kurr kjo mor zotni.

Me mire hic.

Tan t'mirat

----------


## white-knight

> Feja origjinale e shqiptarëve është ajo më e vjetra, fillestarja, feja ilire.


Dmth pagane me shume Zotra.Se di.Nqs do kishim pershtatjen e riteve te lashta ilire ne nje mono fe te paster ilire vetem me nje Zot do votoja per nje PO te madhe.

----------


## iliria e para

white-knight, kush te tha ty qe ka vecse nje Zot?
A ke fkte? Idete hebreje na prishen boten.
Une ja m per *PO* ne pyetjen e dhene.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

cila esht feja e lasht Ilire ? Dhe cili nga ju esht praktikues i atij besimi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BEHARI

do ishte shum me mire,sikur te gjithe shqiptaret te i perkisnin te njejtit religion!
do ishte shum me mire dhe me e lehte sikur pakicat religioze shqiptare te i bashkoheshin shumices aktuale e cila eshte myslimanizmi!!!

----------


## Qyfyre

> do ishte shum me mire,sikur te gjithe shqiptaret te i perkisnin te njejtit religion!
> do ishte shum me mire dhe me e lehte sikur pakicat religioze shqiptare te i bashkoheshin shumices aktuale e cila eshte myslimanizmi!!!


Beja propozim deputetit te zones kete, qe te ndryshojne Kushtetuten dhe mos kemi me liri besimi. Ta vem me detyrim fene.

----------


## white-knight

> white-knight, kush te tha ty qe ka vecse nje Zot?
> A ke fkte? Idete hebreje na prishen boten.
> Une ja m per *PO* ne pyetjen e dhene.


Pganizmi thot ka Zot ere kur dihet shume mire qe era eshte fenomen atmosferik.Paganizmi thot qe ka Zot shiu ku dihet qe shiu eshte fenomen atmosferik,Paganizmi thot qe ka Zot zjarri kur nuk e kishin zbuluar akoma zjarrin se si ndizej por me zbulimin e tij edhe ky Zot ra poshte.Sa per informacion paganet e vetem sot ne bote qe besojne ne shume zotra jane gabelet rome ose ciganet qe shquhen per prapambetje te madhe ne krahasim me mbetjen tjeter te botes.Prandaj thashe perpunimi i zakoneve ilire ne nje monofe qe ka vetem zakone ilire eshte me e kohes se sa besimi ne shume Zotra qe do e kthente vendin ne epoken e gurit duke e lene shkencen prapa ose duke e zhdukur  fare si koncept duke i vene emrin Zot cdo fenomeni natyror qe ndodh.





> do ishte shum me mire,sikur te gjithe shqiptaret te i perkisnin te njejtit religion!
> do ishte shum me mire dhe me e lehte sikur pakicat religioze shqiptare te i bashkoheshin shumices aktuale e cila eshte myslimanizmi!!!


Ti mbaje me shendet ate qe ke

----------


## Conquistador

Jo un them qe paganet te kthehen ne Marksista se ky eshte evolucioni paganist.

----------


## xfiles

> Dmth pagane me shume Zotra.Se di.Nqs do kishim pershtatjen e riteve te lashta ilire ne nje mono fe te paster ilire vetem me nje Zot do votoja per nje PO te madhe.


Te lutem shume, 
nuk ekziston asnje fe ne thelb poli-teiste. Eshte thjesht nje keqkuptim prej njohjes siperfaqesore te paganizmit.
Kam kaq vite qe lexoj dhe kerkoj mbi okultin dhe sigurisht paganizmi dilte vazhdimisht si teme, dhe deri tani nuk kam hasur gjekundi politeizem. 
Zotat shumes ne fakt nuk i referohen aspak Zotit qe eshte nje, dhe qe ka cilesi te tjera nga ajo qe shumica perfytyron kur degjon fjalen Zot.
Zotat ne paganizem jane ajo qe quhet Forca Dytesore, ose Arkitektet e Universit te Dukshem, Mbajtesit e Rregullit te ligjeve te natyres, me pas jane forcat e tjera me te uleta siç jane Ark-Engjejt, dhe keta kane lidhje me natyren njerezore me shume ne total. etj etj. Menyra e organizimit eshte ca me komplekse por ne thelb jane emertime te ligjeve te natyres, misherime te forcave te fshehta qe udheheqin ligjet natyrore dhe psikologjine njerezore. Eshte nje simbolizem por nuk merret fjale per fjale.
Dhe emertimi i tyre ne baze te cilesive njerezore dhe adhurimi demokratik qe i behet, dmth ti mund te zgjedhesh lirshem nje zot te cilit je i devotshem, ka arsye totalisht psikologjike. Kete nuk e kuptoja dot deri ne momentin kur kam lexuar "Across The Gulf" te Aleister Crowleyt, nje tregim fiktiv por qe te ben te kuptosh mire ca gjera.

Perkundrazi, Zoti i vetem dhe qe eshte i vetem eshte vetem nje, dhe ka nje shpjegim te thelle filozofik dhe aspak banal.

Nuk them se nuk ka njerez qe besojne ne shume zota ne kuptimin primar te fjales, pra te zotit te çdo gjeje te dukure dhe te padukure. Por paganizmi i vertete qe te kuptohemi nuk eshte aspak politesit.
Mund ta vertetoni vete duke lexuar material okult ose pagan te shkruar nga vete okultistet dhe paganet kuptohet, sepse ata qe nuk e njohin si duhet sigurisht qe nxitimthi do flasin per politeizem, ashtu si gabimisht(ose qellimisht) femijeve qe ne klase te peste u flitet per politeizmin si nje besim i lashtesise qe rridhte prej injorances se tyre.

Dhe Triniteti nuk eshte aspak "tre zota", jane Tre cilesi qe rrjedhin nga NJE dhe qe nuk mund te ekzistojne pa njera tjetren, pra ne thelb jane NJE por e shprehur ne TRE karakteristika thelbesore. Dhe kjo eshte pak e koklavitur nga ana mistike, por kurrsesi Trinia nuk ka perfaqesuar kurre Tre zota, eshte simbol universal, koncept, por jo Tre ZOTA, pra jo politeizem. Eshte natyra e 3 Fishte e burimit(zotit te vetem).
Mirpo ekziston dhe Tetragrammaton, katrori, IHVH(Jahveh),katrori simbol i saturnit, ky eshte natyra e 4 fishte e zotit.
Mirpo ekziston dhe Pentagrami,ylli me pese cepa. Nuk di te them me saktesi kutpimin por kate beje me Njeriun, si ne formen e koke poshte si me ate koke lart.
Mirpo ekziston dhe Hexagrami, pra ylli me gjashte cepa, dhe ky eshte po ashtu nje figure gjeometrike por qe ka kuptim mistik universal, shume interpretime.
E keshtu me rradhe, eshte matematikore.
Nuk flitet ne asnje ne keto raste per shume zota, por per aspekte te ndryshme te se njejtes gje, per diferencimet qe behen duke nisur nga 0 e deri tek 10.

Keto qe permenda gjendet kudo si informacion, nuk i fsheh njeri, mjafton te kerkoni dhe do te gjeni, por ne jemi aq te indoktrinuar saq nuk arrijme te shohim te verteten nen driten e diellit, por e injorojme totalisht.

Qe te mos e zgjas, paganizmi nuk eshte politeist, nuk ka qene ndonjehere.
Kush do te kuptoje libra ka plot ne internet, ka plot vende ku shpjegohet kjo gje, thjesht dituria e pergjithshme qe paganizmi eshte politeist na shtyn ta kemi si informacion te pagabueshem dhe te mos pyesim veten nese paganizmi eshte politeizem, apo politeizmi ka ekzistuar ndonjehere apo eshte vetem nje keqinterpretim.

----------


## white-knight

xfiles ma bere koken "corap" me gjithe ate shrkim :Protonet: .Gjithsesi nuk i vura pikat mbi *i* Informacioni vetem qe kam per paganizmin eshte ai qe kam mesuar ne shkolla qe mund te quhet edhe siperfaqesor ,dhe jo si ti ne menyre private.

Me respekt w/k

----------


## xfiles

> xfiles ma bere koken "corap" me gjithe ate shrkim.Gjithsesi nuk i vura pikat mbi *i* Informacioni vetem qe kam per paganizmin eshte ai qe kam mesuar ne shkolla qe mund te quhet edhe siperfaqesor ,dhe jo si ti ne menyre private.
> 
> Me respekt w/k


e pra prandaj e mora mundimin dhe une qe te kesh nje informacion paksa me te sakte  :buzeqeshje: .
Nuk eshte interpretimi im personal ai, eshte diçka qe kam studiuar dhe mesuar gjate kohes.
Keto ishin ca permbledhje siperfaqesore por gjithesesi informative.

Tani, paganet dhe okultistet nuk pranojne kurrsesi te quhen politeist. Sepse nuk jane,
eshte si ti thuash nje Muslimani qe ai beson ne shume zota sepse ashtu e ke mesuar ne shkolle, por ai do te thoje "ore po une jam musliman dhe e di mire qe ne nuk besojme ne shume zota".

Doja te pakten ta vije sadopak ne dyshim kete konstatim mbi politeizmin, se pastaj infot dhe i gjen vet ti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alibaba

Dy kultet më të përhapura në lashtësi tek Ilirët ishin Kulti i Dillit e Kulti i Gjarpnit. Këto dy kulte përcjellin popullin tonë së paku që nga Neoliti i Hershëm vitet 6000 p.e.s. Në kulturën e Vinçës dhe të Tripoljes që janë kultura të racës dinarike dhe shtrihen në trojet pellazge, janë prezente simbolet e Dillit edhe të Gjarpnit. Të njëjta simbole do të përdoren më vonë tek ilirët duke vazhduar me arbërit dhe më vonë shqiptarët, duke u vënë si simbole në tatuazhe, në dyer, vatra, djepe etj.

Dilli adhurohej si burim i çdo gjëje. Me energjinë e tij zhvillonte bimësinë, dhe nga bimësia varej çdo gjallesë tjetër, edhe vetë njeriu. Fakti që Dilli mban gjallë çdo gjë në tokë, nuk ishte diçka e panjohur në atë kohë. 

Për nder të Dillit u caktuan festa, që i binin në datat e solsticeve dhe ekuinokseve. Në këto festa ndizeshin zjarre, si rituale magjike për t'i dhënë Dillit fuqi.

Gjarpnin e mbanin në shtëpi, dhe e ushqenin me djathë, bukë, lëngra etj. Nuk e mbysnin e as Gjarpni nuk ngiste njeri. Mbahej për fat e mbarësi të shtëpisë.

Paganizmi është fe e natyrës, e ekologjisë, e ambientit. 

Duhet ditur që feja ilire ndryshon rrënjësisht nga fetë semitike, në fenë ilire asnjëri nuk është rob i zotit, as rob i askujt. Nuk është me rëndësi të qëndrosh pa bukë, të përulesh disa herë në dite, e ca veprime tjera. Esenca e fesë ilire është adhurimi dhe dashuria ndaj natyrës, përkatësisht ndaj tokës, vendit ku jeton, që si derivat të saj e dha Atdhedashurinë në shekujt e mëvonshëm. Në këngët kreshnike shihet shumë qartë shpirti pagan.

Shkruaj më vonë........

----------


## xfiles

Per shembull Alibaba tek avatari i vet ka pikerisht dy simbole, gjarprinjte dhe Diellin.
Svatiska eshte ne fakt simbol i diellit, gjithashtu eshte nje prej simboleve te stadeve te zhvillimit universal.

Mbeshtes dhe une ate qe thote alibaba. Mbetje te kesaj kulture, sidomos te kultit te gjarprit i kemi dhe ne ditet e sotme. Te pakten ne anet e mia kemi Gjarprin e shtepse qe e ka çdo shtepi nen themel. Kemi nje specie gjarpri qe i themi "koke-zogez"(nga forma e kokes) dhe thuhet se nese ja fut femijes ne gji kur eshte i vogel behet i gjuar. Kemi ate qe lekura e gjarprit poste jastekut te mbron nga endrrat e keqe. etj etj.

----------


## alibaba

Një kult tjetër është ai i Patkoit (mbathja e kalit). Patkoi është kombinim i kultit të kalit dhe kultit të metaleve. Ka zanafillë qysh 2000 p.e.s. dhe ende sot shqiptarët në Kosovë e vënë nëpër shtëpi, vetura, etj. Kan' kaluar mbi 4000 vite dhe ende gjallon kulti i Patkoit.

----------


## xfiles

> Një kult tjetër është ai i Patkoit (mbathja e kalit). Patkoi është kombinim i kultit të kalit dhe kultit të metaleve. Ka zanafillë qysh 2000 p.e.s. dhe ende sot shqiptarët në Kosovë e vënë nëpër shtëpi, vetura, etj. Kan' kaluar mbi 4000 vite dhe ende gjallon kulti i Patkoit.


Se mos vetem ne kosove, dhe ne shqiperi, patkoi sjell fat thone  :buzeqeshje: .

Ne fund te fundit ne keto kulte i kemi ruajtur te rrenjosura ne bestytni dhe tradite, kane mbijetuar.
Keshtu qe ne thelb kalimi ne keto kulte nuk do ishte aspak i veshtire.

----------


## DardanG

> Dmth pagane me shume Zotra.Se di.Nqs do kishim pershtatjen e riteve te lashta ilire ne nje mono fe te paster ilire vetem me nje Zot do votoja per nje PO te madhe.


Edhe unë mendoj disi kështu! Një fe të mveshur nën petkun kombëtarë u duhet shqiptarëve, një fe që do të shtynte të besosh në Gjithëkrijuesin, kombin ta mbaj të bashkuar ( sikur ebrejt që janë të bashkuar rreth fesë së tyre, pastaj grekët, serbët...) një fe që ruan traditat kombëtare, gjuhën dhe të gjitha këto nuk lë që të sakrifikohen( sic janë sakrifikuar dhe sakrifikohen edhe sot) në llogari të feve dhe civilizimeve që vijnë nga vende, kombe, kultura e gjuhë të huaja.
Por, kjo është një utopi! Kleri musliman, ortodoks dhe ai katolik, që ushtron ndikimin në trojet shqipëtare, nuk është fare i gatshëm ( nga ata do të duhej të rridhte iniciativa për një fe nën petkun kombëtar) të lëshojnë pe dhe as të mirren vesh mes tyre edhe pse  e dijnë fare mirë se është vetëm një Gjithëkrijues për të gjithë!

Tri fe dhe sekte të tjera mbi supet e shqipëtarëve, një komb i vogël dhe me një territor edhe me të vogël, është një barrë e rëndë( mos të thëmë e rrezikshme, një farë përcarëse) që historikisht ka shkaktuar vrragë shpirtërore e trupore mbi shqipëtarët dhe territoret e tyre! Kombet që patën vetëm një fe të tyre(të veshur nën petkun kombëtarë të tyre) historikisht u kanë përballuar më lehtë rreziqeve, pushtimeve, asimilimeve...!
E shqipëtarët?! Historikisht kanë pësuar keq! Mbase pse shkonin( dhe shkojnë) në tri e më shumë faltore të ndryshme, për t´iu lutur në gjuhë të huaja të njejtit Gjithëkrijues, të cilit ne, shqipëtarët, në gjuhën tonë  i themi Zot, arabët në gjuhën e tyre Allah, të tjerët në gjuhët e tyre God, Bog....!

----------


## Smth_Poetic

POSI JO .
nuk e di per ju por une i kam shume qejf sakrificat e njerezve per te kenaq zoterat pagane. 

kush do sakrifikoje veten per hir te paganizmit?

ps: kasapi/priest behem une no worries  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alibaba

Sumthi Poetik, se çfarë lidhje paska kjo farë sakrifica njerëzore me paganizëm, e di veç koka jote që di të pjellë këso ide shizofrene. A mund t'i përmbahesh pak temës?? Mos na nxirr nga binarët.

Paganizmi është fe e natyrës, e thashë dhe më herët. Dhe ky është një forum, ku flitet me pak përgjegjësi intelektuale dhe jo të hudhesh në forum, të lëshosh dy fjalë si lopa baglën e hajt.

Paganizmi ilir, është shpirti i shqiptarit. Paganizmi nuk ka vdekë. E sheh edhe sot nëpër besime, legjenda, përralla, që shqiptarët i kanë trashëguar. 

Shqiptari me mend në kokë, nuk kalon orë të tëra duke lexu Kuran e Bibël, se nuk na lidh asgjë me ato dy libra. Shqiptari i vërtetë lexon mitologji iliro-shqiptare, legjendat kreshnike, shpirtin e kombit tonë.

Çka i rruhet shqiptarit se çka bani Moisiu në Egjipt? Çka na duhet neve, se Deti i Kuq qenka hapur për të kalu Moisiu, dhe se kur hyri Faraoni e xuri deti?

Ato janë ngjarje që i përkasin hebrenjve dhe arabëve. Historia e profetëve abrahamianë në fakt është historia nacionale e hebrenjve dhe arabëve.

Sikur ata që kanë Moisia, Abrahama, Krishta e Jozefa, edhe ne kemi elitën tonë, Hylli, Agroni, Teuta, Skenderbeu, Lekë Dukagjini. 

A lexojnë ndonjëherë hebrenjtë për Lekë Dukagjinin tonë, sikur ne që lexojmë për Moisiun e hebrenjve?

Për një njeri normal, me mend në kokë shumë më i mirë është Skenderbeu se sa Moisiu. Sepse Moisiu shkonte në mal, kinse po flas me zotin, e kthehej i gënjente hebrenjtë, se zoti më tha kështu e më tha ashtu. Kurse Skenderbeu nuk gënjente popullin, sepse ishte njeri i moralshëm, jo sikur Moisiu sharlatan që gënjen popullin.

----------

